# Holley carb?



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Can anyone give me any info on this Holley I bought it off Ebay has numbers 1368 but I cant find anything about it. Came with nothing else is there somewhere to find out, Ive searched around


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I can tell you that it's a mechanical secondaries, double pumper race carb. It has no choke horn.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

I asked the guy for elec choke thats what Im setup for so theres no choke how does that work?


----------



## nick rice (Nov 10, 2014)

No butterflies either, looks like it's not for street use

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Looks similar to this.






 Holley 0-82751SA 750 CFM Aluminum Street HP Carburetor


Tire smoking performance has never been so affordable! The all new Aluminum Street HPs weigh up to 40% less and are even easier on your wallet. Holley is proud to introduce the all new Aluminum Street HP™. They utilize the best features from Holley's Race Bred 4150 HP™ carbs, but are tamed for...




www.holley.com





*750 CFM Aluminum Street HP Carburetor*

750 CFM Aluminum Street HP Mechanical Secondary-4150

Part # 0-82751SA

This number you have is for the body. Part number is on side not pictured with the throttle linkage.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Droach6498 said:


> I asked the guy for elec choke thats what Im setup for so theres no choke how does that work?


Well he didn't give you one with a choke and you can't put one on that carb, I don't have a choke so I just peddle it for a minute and it's ok, I had one with an electric choke so now I just tucked the wire away incase it need it for something else down the road...should have talked to the guy I got mine from.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Droach6498 said:


> I asked the guy for elec choke thats what Im setup for so theres no choke how does that work?


Just watched a video he says our healthy high compression aluminum heads good running older engine doesnt really need a choke, actually he says in these cars its best to have a manual choke. He explains it really well YT vid
while I have your attention I was just offered a total tri carb setup, man & carbs from a guy I know for $1500 is that a good price? I trust this guy
Thanks still workin on the steering wheel


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

67ventwindow said:


> Looks similar to this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I looked really well there, theres no numbers just Holley HP. You think its a 750? Its supposed to be a 850. The tag that came with it says SHP 850AN 5.5pv annular 73/81 461 pont 231 cam dlr 112 lsa


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

The experts here would know better but I think a Pontiac tripower is around 600-700 cfm and I thought you had a pretty high performance motor and the intake probably won't flow as good as an aftermarket aluminum one and there's alot more linkage to keep adjusted and I don't think the tripower will have an electric choke, mine used the heat riser off the intake manifold.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Baaad65 said:


> Well he didn't give you one with a choke and you can't put one on that carb, I don't have a choke so I just peddle it for a minute and it's ok, I had one with an electric choke so now I just tucked the wire away incase it need it for something else down the road...should have talked to the guy I got mine from.


I did talk to him told him about the elec choke I thought he was going to put one on. But Baaad is probably right those 3 2s might not have enought cfm, although when I was 16 in 1969 my friend had a 65 with 3 2s big tires high horses it ran great nothing like it when you floor 3 2s thats when I fell for GTOs. Ive seen the setup going for $3000+ .


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

67ventwindow said:


> Looks similar to this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes thats pretty much it except the horns sticking up are slanted & mine are flat and plugged on one side. The more I hear and understand the better I feel about it. Should be OK just shocked it didnt have a choke plate & elec choke


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Right you need a horn for the choke to be mounted to, haven't seen it any other way, I had a stock tripower on a 428 in the '80's it got pretty good mileage running on the center duce then it went like hell when you opened up the other four barrels.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

You could always buy it from your friend, then sell it to me for 1525,😃


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Droach6498 said:


> I looked really well there, theres no numbers just Holley HP. You think its a 750? Its supposed to be a 850. The tag that came with it says SHP 850AN 5.5pv annular 73/81 461 pont 231 cam dlr 112 lsa


Sorry yes here is the 850 link.













Holley 0-82851SA 850 CFM Aluminum Street HP Carburetor


Tire smoking performance has never been so affordable! The all new Aluminum Street HPs weigh up to 40% less and are even easier on your wallet. Holley is proud to introduce the all new Aluminum Street HP™. They utilize the best features from Holley's Race Bred 4150 HP™ carbs, but are tamed for...




www.holley.com





I drove with a double pumper back in the day. I never had a issue with it. You smash the gas and you go. Never been much for touring around.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

That's why I said it had no "choke horn". That means that you cant add one, even a manual one.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Never known a double pumper that couldnt send enough gas that it couldnt over come the lack of a choke. But is the way you want to start your car? Personally I loved setting off every car alarm when warming up my car.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

michaelfind said:


> You could always buy it from your friend, then sell it to me for 1525,😃


I thought about it and selling it for $2500 and then he comes by and its gone.


----------

